
Neural Network Knows When Cat Wants to Go Outside - kalimatas
https://hackaday.com/2018/12/21/neural-network-knows-when-cat-wants-to-go-outside/
======
minimaxir
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18733799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18733799)

(that submission was originally this submission before the URL changed)

------
js4ever
Cool trick :) This is also the current level of so badly named AI (IF/ELSE)

------
jayd16
Impossible. The cat doesn't even know if it wants to go outside.

------
girst
well, the NN knows the cat is there, a simple `if` then 'knows' what the cat
wants.

nonetheless, nice hack!

~~~
ccvannorman
Yeah I thought this was a NN that could predict cat's behavior, but it's
simply "is the cat there or not" which is pretty trivial by comparison. Even
humans don't know if the cat actually wants to go out or just wants the human
to open the door for no reason.

~~~
egocentric
There’s always a reason...

